# Ferret Enclosure ^^



## jonathan512 (Dec 30, 2011)

Check out my ferrets house and let me know what y'all think ,hope ya like ^^ 

http://youtu.be/lO8IyOkL3qI


----------



## oscar (Dec 30, 2011)

jonathan512 said:


> Check out my ferrets house and let me know what y'all think ,hope ya like ^^
> 
> http://youtu.be/lO8IyOkL3qI



Molly my sons girlfriend has had ferrets most of her life, I showed her your
video and she really liked it and also how pretty your ferrets are.


----------



## jonathan512 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you that's very nice of you ^^


----------



## Morty the Torty (Dec 30, 2011)

So cute! Especially when they hide in the alligator!!!


----------



## jonathan512 (Dec 30, 2011)

They love that gator xD


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 30, 2011)

They are very cute and active, I like the different levels.


----------



## jonathan512 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thnx


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 31, 2011)

Aww makes me miss my ferrets  very nice!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 1, 2012)

They are very cute, and that enclosure is pretty cool!


----------



## jonathan512 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thnx xD


----------



## Floof (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol! Mia reminds me a lot of my girl... Always up and trying to get out the moment the cage door opens! That's a really cool cage, thanks for sharing!


----------

